# kreis in 16 teile teilen



## Nicolefalk (27. Juni 2004)

hallo wie bekomme ich das hin das ich einen kreis in 16 teile teilen kann wie einen kuchen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juni 2004)

Erstelle dir erstmal Hilflinien /sengrecht Waagerecht, die durch de Kreismitte gehen.

Dann nimmst du eine Auswahl und legst sie an den Linien an!

Diese kannst du mit Auswahl transformieren in bestimmten Winkeln drehen!


----------



## Nicolefalk (27. Juni 2004)

so das habe ich so weit hin bekommen nun wieder was anderes jetzt möchte ich gene einen verlauf in jeden teil rein machen wie bekomme ich das am besten hin


----------



## zirag (27. Juni 2004)

Du markierst einen der Teile ( mach die Teile auf eigene Ebenen ) und dann einfach mit dem Verlauf Werkzeug füllen 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Nicolefalk (27. Juni 2004)

wie kann ich die markieren


----------



## ShadowMan (27. Juni 2004)

1. Achte bitte auf deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung => siehe Netiquette!

2. Was ist das bitte für eine Frage?  

3. Hast du die Teile in verschiedenen Ebenen? Wenn ja: Strg + Klick auf eine der Ebenen.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

